# Need help/advice



## JackalR (29/4/15)

Sup gents

I've been coil building for a few months, mostly dual micro coils and the odd single micro coil. 

Lately I've been interested in building a twisted coil. YouTubed a bunch of videos and twisted a length of 26g kanthal using a power drill like most of the videos show. 

I'd say it came out pretty good. Looks nice and uniform. I'd love to post picks but this Sony doesn't like to take photos close up apparently. 

Anyways my issue I seem to be having is that the coil doesn't warm up from the middle and move outwards like on the videos (hope that makes sense) 

I've tried everything from compressing the coil slightly to ensure that everything is touching to ensuring the leads are the exact length and that they are the same distance from the post screws. But can't seem to get it to fire normally. 

I wicked it and while it probably produces the same vapour as a dual non twisted coil it seems to be a very cool vape even when pushing 65w. 

The twisted I'm building is 7 wraps with an id of 3mm coming in at 0.8 ohms 

Any advice or help would be appreciated


----------



## zadiac (29/4/15)

Hi JackalR

Try brushing the coils lightly across the lenth of the coil with a screwdriver. Just lightly. Heat it up, brush it lightly, repeat. Then fire it up and see how she heats up. Do it again if results are not satisfactory.
Inserting the object that you wound the coil with and wiggling it back and forth (lightly) also seem to help sometimes.

Also, make sure that your coil leads are secure in the posts. Nice and tight. Loose connection can produce uneven heating and hotspots.

Edit: Some info for you

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JackalR (29/4/15)

Thanks man will give it a go. Will give feedback when I get home to play


----------



## zadiac (29/4/15)

You're welcome


----------

